# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في ضوء قانون المسطرة  الجنائية الجديد

## hazem mohamed

قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في ضوء قانون المسطرة 
الجنائية الجديد

مقـــــــدمة :

لما آل جلالة الملك الراحل على نفسه إعادة صياغةالترسانة القانونية المغربية انطلاقا من التزام المملكة المغربية بمبادئ حقوقالإنسان في القانون الأسمى للأمة " كما هي متعارف عليها دوليا "، أصدرأمره إلى مجموعة العمل المكلفة بالتشريع الجنائي وحقوق الإنسان في بداية التسعينيات من أجل القيام بترجمة هذه المبادئ ضمن قانون المسطرة الجنائية، فتتبعجلالته عملها عن كثب، وأخضعه للتقييم من قبل جهات رسمية أخرى كالمجلس الاستشاريلحقوق الإنسان الذي تصدى لدراسة تقارير مجموعة العمل ورفع بشأنها مذكرات عدة إلىجلالة الملك كانت آخرها المذكرة المؤرخة في 24 فبراير 1994.
ورغمأن المنية قد وافت جلالته قبل أن يرى المشروع النور، فقد تم إخراجه إلى الوجودبإشراف وتعهد من وزارة العدل، وتضمن مقتضيات جديدة حملت معها مستجدات يمكن حصرهاعلى الشكل التالي :
1- دور جديد للنيابة العامة تمثل في مسطرة السدد ( الفصلان41-49 )
2- الأمر القضائي الصادر عن النيابة العامة في المخالفات (سند قابل للتنفيذ– المواد من 358 إلى 366 )
3- القضاء الفردي في الجنح ( الفصول 357 – 366 )
4- ثنائية التحقيق ( الفصول 52 إلى 55، 83، 87، 88 )
5- الوضع تحت المراقبة القضائية ( الفصول 150 إلى 165 )
6- استئناف القرارات الصادرة عن غرف الجنايات ( المادة 457)
7- الطعن بالنقض في القرارات الجنائية القاضية بالبراءة أوالإعفاء ( المادة 525 )
8- قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة ( المادة 596 – 640 )
9- الجديد في قضاء الأحداث ( المواد 458 – 460 – 461 – 462 –465 – 468 – 470 – 471 – 472 – 477 – 478 – 479 – 497 – 512 – 513 – 514 – 515 –516 – 517 )
10- إيقاف سيرالدعوى ( المادة 355 )
ولئن كانت هذه المستجدات تشكل تدابير ومساطر قانونية، فإن قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة يتفرد بكونه مؤسسة قضائية جديدة لم يسبق لها مثيل في النظام القضائيالمغربي .
وقد ألهمت هذه الاعتبارات مبادئ حقوق الإنسان، كما ألهمت عددا من التشريعات الوطنية لتضع تدابير قانونية تكفل معاملة السجناء بما يليق بالكرامة الإنسانية، فكانت النتيجة إحداث مؤسسة قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة .
وقد سبق المشرع الفرنسي إلى إقرار هذه المؤسسة بما لهامن فوائد، وحاول إحاطتها بكافة الضمانات القانونية، وذلك بمقتضى القانون رقم1226-72 المؤرخ في 29 ديسمبر 1972 4 الذي أضاف الفصــــل 722 إلى قانون المسطرة الجنائية الفرنسي ؛ كمـــا خصص قانون الإجـــراءات المسطرية الإيطالي أحكاما هامـــة تخص قاضي الإشراف أو الــرقابة (Jugede surveillance ) يشرف بموجبها على تنفيذ العقوبات السالبة للحرية والتدابير الاحترازية والمؤسسات السجنية دون أن يتدخل في خدمات موظفيها، ومالت عدد من التشريعات العربية إلى المؤسسة، كما فعل التشريع التونسي بمقتضى قانون 31 يوليو 2000 .
فما هي إذن فلسفةقاضي تنفيذ العقوبات ؟ وما هي اختصاصاته ؟ والإمكانيات المتاحة له ؟
وهل وفق المشرع المغربي في تبنيه لهذه المؤسسة وفي استيعاب أهدافها ومستلزماتها من الناحية التشريعية ؟
الفرع الأول : قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في القانون المقارن 
المبحث الأول : فلسفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات :
ماذا يمثل خلق مؤسسة قاضي تنفيذالعقوبات في القانون المغربي ؟
المطلب الأول : 
هل هو نظام جديد للعقوبات ؟ أم هونظام يجعل من مسلسل المتابعة الجنائية نظاما قضائيا يمتد حتى إلى تنفيذ العقوبات ؟

I / قاضي تطبيق العقوبات أو نظامجديد للعقوبات
من المعلوم أن نظام العقوبات الجنائية الحالي يرتكز علىالعقوبة السالبة للحرية ( السجن ) كعقوبة مركزية ( peinecentrale).
ويأتينظام قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات ليخلق توجها جديدا في السياسة الجنائية ينطلق من فكرة أنالسجن منشأنه أن يخلف بعض الآثار السلبية على الشخصالمحكوم عليه، الأمر الذي يستوجب العمل على تفاديها . 
وهكذا حاولت العديد من التشريعات قلب نظام العقوبات السالبة للحرية إلى نظام العقوبــات التقليصي للحرية الهدف منه هو الحد من استعمالعقوبـة الحبس والتي أصبحت حلا أخيرا لا يطبق إلا عند ما يتضح أن جميع العقوباتالبديلة "peines de substitution " غيرمجدية أو يستحيل تطبيقها .
النتيجـة الحتمية لهذا المنطق هو ضرورة المرور من نظام عقوبات لا يوجــد ضمنه إلا السجن، وإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة السجن ( sursis ) والعقــوبة المـالية 5 إلى نظـــام يوجد فـيه السجن، وإيقاف التنفـيذ والعقوبة الـمالية، والعمـل للمصلحة العامـة ( Tig )، ( assignation àrésidence) التكليف بالبقاء داخل البيت مع المراقبة الإلكترونية، المنع مــن السياقة...إلخ. 
إن النظام الجديد هو عبارة عن " نظام للعقوبات ذي طابعين " على الشكل التالي :
1/قاضي الجلسة وينطق أساسا بمدة العقوبة ( durée de la peine ) فعوض أن ينطق القاضي الجالسبنوع العقوبة ومدتها ( مثلا الحبس ثلاثة أشهر ) فإنه لن يفصل إلا في مدة العقوبة (duréede peine ) أي " عقوبةثلاثة أشهر " أو "عقوبة تسعين يوما "، فالمعيار بالنسبة له هو وحدة احتساب العقوبة ( unité de sanctions ) وهو معيار يستساغ في نظام العقوبات المغربي طبقا لما نص عليه الفصل 30 من القانون الجنائي المتعلق بكيفية احتساب مدة العقوبة السالبة للحرية، الجديد بالنسبةله فقط هو أن يسكت قاض الحكم عن تحديد نوع العقوبة، والذي يصبح من اختصاص قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات .
وطبعا سوف ينطق بمدة العقوبة تبعا للمسؤولية الجنائية وأسباب ارتكاب الجرم وسوابق المتهم والوضعية الشخصية للمحكوم عليه .
ويكون كذلك لقاضي الموضوع أن ينطق " بإيقاف التنفيذ" ( sursis) الذي ينسحب على وحدات العقوبة ( أي عدد أيامها ) إذا كانت شروطا لإيقاف متوفرة .
وإذا لم يرتأ قاضالموضوع إيقاف العقوبة يرسل الملف إلى قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات .
2/ قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يفصل في نوع العقوبة الأكثر تلاؤما مع المحكوم عليه، ويكون القاضي ملزما بالمدة المحددة من قبل القضاء الجنائي الموضوعي( tenu par le quantum) ولكي تكون له سلطة تقديرية واسعة بما أن القانون الجنائي يضع أمامه مجموعة من الخيارات يحتل الحبس ضمنها آخر مرتبة.
ويمكن أن نتصور – ضمن حدود قانونية معينة – أن ينطقبعقوبة مالية وذلك بتحويله لكل وحدة من وحدات العقوبة ( أي أيامها ) إلى " يوم غرامة " ( وهو نظام تبنتهدول الشمال الأوروبي ) ، يتمثل هذا النظام في ضرب عدد أيام العقوبة في الدخلاليومي المتوسط الخام للمحكوم عليه، وهو نظام يرمي إلى جعل العقوبات المالية أكثرعدالة من نظام الغرامات الحالي .
كما يمكن أن نتصور إمكانية تتاح لقاضي تنفيذ العقوبات تتمثل في تحويل كل يوم عقوبة إلى يوم عمل للمصلحة العامة (Tig )، أو يوم اعتقال بيوم اعتكافإجباري داخل البيت أو يوم منع من السياقة .


المطلب الثاني : 
تنفيذ العقوبة يصبح جزءا من عملالقضاء الجنائي الموضوعي وليس عملا إداريا :
يقع على قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات التزام أولي بالمطابقة بينالعقوبة والاحتياجات الحقيقية للمحكوم عليه، أي بالاستجابة لمتطلبات مبدأ شخصيةالعقوبة ومبدأ تفريد العقوبة6 .
ويسمح نظام قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات بنوع من تفريد العقوبةالمضاعف بما أن القاضي الموضوعي يحكم هو أيضا بالعقوبة باعتبار الوضعية الشخصيةللمعني ( وهذا هو مربط الفرس في نظام قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات ) .
وبتبني هذا النظام الجديد نمر لزوما من نظام يقرر فيهالقضاء في شأن الاتهام والعقاب قبل أن يترك للسلطـة الإدارية ( إدارة السجون ) تنفيذالعقوبة إلــى نظام قضائي ( judiciairisé ) .
فالقاضي هو الذييقرر بشان الاتهام ومدة العقوبة، والقاضي أيضا هوالذي يقوم بتحديد نوع العقوبة وطريقة تنفيذها لتصبح جميع القرارات المتعلقة بتنفيذالعقوبات من اختصاص القضاء .
ولن يبقى الحبس والسجن العمود الفقري لنظام العقوبات، بلفقط إمكانية من بين العقوبات المكنة لردع الجاني .
وإذاكان موضوع الحكم الجنائي يتكون من إثبات الاتهاموتحديد العقاب، فإن القرار الجنائي يصبحمع إحداث مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من ثلاثة أجزاء : 
1-  إثبات الاتهام
قاضي الموضوع 2- تحديد مدةالعقوبة



3- تحديد نوع العقوبة قاضي تنفيذالعقوبات
المطلب الثالث : مختلف أشكال العقوبات والتدابير البديلة في القوانين المقارنة
( القانون السويسري نموذجا )
الغرامة : تعتبر أخف شكل من أشكال العقوبات التي ينص عليهاالقانون الجنائي السويسري إذ يعاقب بها على المخالفات Contraventions وكذاالخروقات البسيطة ( infractions )، وذلك بمقتضى قوانين محلية cantonales أو جماعية municipales .




تحويل الغرامات إلى توقيفات (Arrêts)
عند ما يحكمعلى شخص بأداء غرامة ويمتنع عن الأداء يتحول المبلغ إلى أيام توقيف بقرار منالعامل الحاكم (Préfet).
التوقيفاتالمنزلية : (Arrêt domiciliaire)
تشكل التوقيفاتالمنزلية إمكانية جديدة للحبس بعقوبات تتراوح بين شهر وستة اشهر، يتعلق الأمربعقوبة تنفذ داخل المنزل باتباع برنامج تشخيصي ( personnalisé ) ومحدد ( ساعة الخروج إلى العمل،ساعة العودة إلى البيت، المشاركة في العلاج تهيئة المنظمة المسؤولة عن تنفيذالعقوبات )، وقبل أن تثبت للمحكوم عليه إمكانية الاستفادة من التوقيفات المنزليةيجب أن يقبل البرنامج المحدد ويحصل على موافقة أسرته ويتابع التنفيذ من قبل (lasociété vandoise de patronage ) .
يتمإلصاق دملج إلكتروني برجل المحكوم عليه خلال فترة العقوبة يسمح بمراقبة احترامالبرنامج .
الحبس و السجن : Emprisonnement et réclusion ) ) 
الحبس هي عقوبة سالبة للحرية تتراوح مدتها بين ثلاثةأيام وثلاث سنوات كحد أقصى .
أماالسجن فهي أخطر عقوبة سالبة للحرية تتراوح مدتها بين سنة وعشرسنوات كحد أقصى باستثناء الحالات التــي ينص فيهـا القانون صراحـة على السجنالمؤبد ( réclusion à vie ) .
ويمكن أن يتم تنفيذ الحبس والسجن في نفس المؤسسة،وتستهدف العقوبتان عدة أهداف، فهي نوع من تعويض الضحايا عما لحق بهم من ضرر،وإصلاح للمحكوم عليه، وكذا تحضير عودة هذا الأخير للحياة العادية .
التدبير الوارد في الفصل المائة من القانون الجنائيMaison d éducation au travail ) )
يطبق في حق الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 18 و25 سنةوالذين ارتكبوا جرائم لها علاقة بتطور سلوكي متذبذب بشكل خطير ( gravementperturbé)، حيث يمكن للقاضي أن ينطق – عوض العقوبة – بتدبير يرمي إلى وضع المعني في مؤسسةللتربـية بالعمل .
التدبير الوارد في الفصل 43 من القانون الجنائي السويسري
في الحالات التي يتم فيها ربطالتصرفات الجانحة للحدث بحالته العقلية يمكن للقاضي أن يحكم بتعليق العقوبة لفائدةتدبير موجه لمحاربة السبب الأصلي للسلوك الجانح ( بعلاج مناسب ) .
وأهمية هذا التدبير ( سواء كان علاجا متنقلا أو وسيلةاستشفائية، أو وضع تحت الحراسة بمؤسسة لهذا الغرض ) تتجلى في خصوصيات كل حالة،خاصة من حيث الخطر الذي يشكله على الغير .
ولا تحدد مدة التدبير منذالبداية، وتنتهي عندما يختفي السبب المبرر لها، وللقاضي أن يقرر بعد ذلك في تطبيقالعقوبة أو توقيفها .


التدبير الوارد في الفصل 44من القانون الجنائي السويسري
إذاتعلق الأمر بجرائم مرتكبة من قبل أشخاص مدمنين على الكحول أو المخدرات يمكن للقاضيأن يقرر تدبير الإيداع في مؤسسة متخصصة في محاربة هذا النوع من العلاج أو تدبيرالعلاج المتنقل..
ويوقف التدبير العقوبة، وعندما ينتهي ( إما بشفاءالمعني، أو بتحرير فشل العلاج ) يقرر القاضي ما إذا كانت العقوبة الموقوفة ستنفذويحدد الشروط المناسبة .
العقوبة الموقوفة التنفيذ : ( sursis )
فيحالة الحكم بعقوبة تقل عن 18 شهرا أو بعقوبة تبعية يمكن للقاضي أن يعلق تنفيذالعقوبة خاصة إذا كان من شأن التوقيف أن يعود بالنفع، أو إذا انهمك المحكوم عليهفي مسلسل إصلاحي (réparation).
العمل للمصلحة العامة : (Tig)
هي إمكانية حبس من أجل عقوبات حدها الأقصى ثلاثة أشهر،يوجه هذا الشكل من العقوبات إلى الأشخاص الذين ارتكبوا مخالفات تعتبر " ذاتأهمية بسيطة " ( de moindre importance ) .
ونظرا لخاصية النفع العامالتي يتوفر عليها هذا التدبير فإنه يتيح تفادي إدخال المعني إلى السجن والاحتكاكبوسطه، كما يساهم في الحد من اكتظاظ السجون، ويعطي للمحكوم عليه فرصة التفكير فيمااقترفه من أفعال .
الاعتقال الاحتياطي :
يحكم به قاضي التحقيق ( jugeinstructeur)، ويهدف الحيلولة دون فرار المتهم .

المبحث الثاني : مؤسسة قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في القانون الفرنسي
Juges de l'application des peines 
1- تعريفه: قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات هو قاضي متخصص ينتمي إلى محكمةالدرجة الثانيةTribunal de Grande instance يوجه صوب الإدماج و إعادة الإدماج بالنسبة للأشخاصالمحكوم عليهم .
- Tribunal de Police / محكمة المخالفات1
- Tribunal correctionnelيتدخلبعد النطق بإحدى العقوبات الجنائية من قبل2/ محكمة الجنح
- La cour d’assises أوالقضاة الجالسين أي محكمة الجنايات /3

وذلك من أجل تنفيذ العقوبة المقضي بها، ويمكنه بعداستشارة لجنة تطبيق العقوبات، باستثناء حالة الاستعجال، أن يأذن بتقليص العقوبة (accordde réduction) للمعتقلين ذوي السلوك الحسن .
وتندرجاختصاصاته في إطارين : تتبع المحكوم عليهم في حالة سراح، وتنظيم عقوبات الحبسالنافذة .
المطلب الأول : تتبع المحكوم عليهم في حالة سراح
يضمن قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة في علاقة مع المصلحة السجنــيةللإدماج والاختبار ( S.P.I.P ) Service Pénitentiaire d’Insertion et de Probation
تتبعالأشخاص المحكوم عليهم بالعمل للمصلحة العامة أو بالسجن مع إيقاف التنفيذ والوضعتحت المراقبةmise à l épreuve وكــذاالأشخاص المستفيدين من الإفراج الشرطي ( libérés conditionnels ) .
أ- العمل للمصلحة العامة : ( الفصول 1-747-7472من ق.م.ج الفرنسي ) يتعلق الأمر بعقوبة تتمثل في عدد من ساعات العمل غير مدفوعةالأجر بين 40 ساعة إلى 240 خلال 18 شهراونصفها بالنسبة للأحداث تنجز لفائدة جماعة محلية أو مؤسسة عمومية أو جمعية ذات نفععام تطبق على من يزيد سنهم عن 16 سنة، وقد تكون عقوبة أصلية في حالة العقوبة معإيقاف التنفيذ وقد تكون عقوبة إضافية لعقوبة حبسية؛ وفي كلتا الحالتين لا يمكنالنطق بالعقوبة إلا بحضور وموافقة المعني، ويكون على الهيئة التي ينفذ العمللفائدتها أن تدفع مصاريف النقل والأكل وان تعقد تأمينا على المسؤولية .
ب- الحبس مع إيقاف التنفيذ والوضع تحت المراقبة :
يماثل هذاالتدبير المتابعة الاجتماعية القضائية ( suivi socio -judiciaire ) الخاصة بالجانحين الجنسيين ( délinquant***uel) ويتعلق الأمر بعقوبة حبسية يخضع لها المحكوم عليه، تحدد مسبقا، إما من قبلالمحكمة التي نطقت بالاتهام (condamnation ) أو من قبل قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات، وترتفع إذا لميحترم المستفيد الالتزامات الرئيسية المتعلقة بها، وهي كالتالي : 
* العلاجات الطبية أو النفسية ( لمدمنيالخمر، والمتخلفين عقليا الذين ظهر عليهم الخلل بجلاء، أو ينتظر أن يشكلوا خطراعلى الغير...)
*التزام تعويض الضحــية عن الضرر الذي لحقها، ( سرقة، نصب، عنف ...) أو أداء النفقةفي حالة التخلي عن الأســرة ( pension alimentaire )* التزام أداء نشاطمهني أو متابعة تكوين

* حظر التوفر علىالسلاح


* حظرالتوجه إلى أماكن محددة ( كأبواب المدارس، والمسابح.. )
* حظر ممارسة المهنة التي ارتكبت المخالفة بمناسبتها
* حظرالالتقاء بالضحية .
- ولا ينطبقإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة البسيطة على العقوبات الإضافية ( إلا في الأحوال الخاصة ) ولاعلى المنع من حق التصويت والانتخاب .
- ويستفيدمن التوقيف البسيط الأشخاص الذين لم يتابعوا خلال الخمس سنوات التي سبقت ارتكابالأفعال التي توبعوا بموجبها والذين لم يحكم عليهم بعقوبة حبسية تبعا لجريمة في حقالنظام العام délit de droit commun .
- يبطل مفعول التوقيف البسيط خلال خمس سنوات إذا ارتكب الشخصجريمة أخرى، وتنفذ العقوبتان .



المحكوم عليهم في حالة سراح : 
هم معتقلونسابقون سمح قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة بخروجهم قبل نهاية عقوبتهم نظرا لسلوكهم الحسن داخلالسجن وللإمكانيات الجيدة لإعادة الإدماج التي منحهم إياها الإفراج الشرطي libérationanticipéeأو المسبق؛ بالمقابل يخضع هؤلاء لبعض الالتزامات التي تنطبق على العقوبة الحبسيةموقوفة التنفيذ مع الوضع تحت الحراسة .
وإذا لم يتم احترام هذه الالتزامات فإن قاضي تنفيذالعقوبة يمكنه أن يطلب من المحكمة التأديبية إبطال التدبير ( révoquerla conditionnelle) مما يعيد إدخال الجاني إلى السجن للمدة المتبقية، وهو تدبير يخص العقوبات التيتبلغ عشر سنوات .
متابعةالسجلات :
تتم متابعةالسجلات الفردية للمحكوم عليهم بالعمل للمصلحة العامة، أو بإيقاف العقوبة مع الوضعتحت المراقبة، أو المفرج عنهم شرطيا إما مباشرة من قبل قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة، أوغالبا بمعيته، من قبل مسؤولي الإدماج والاختبار ( probation ) أعضاء المصلحة السجنية للإدماجوالإختبار .
وعموما في حالةالإخلال بعقوبة العمل للمنفعة العامة، أو عدم احترام التزامات العقوبة الموقوفةالتنفيذ مع الوضع تحت المراقبة، يمكن لقاضي تنفيذ العقوبة أن يطلب من المحكمةالتأديبيةtribunal) correctionnel ) إبطالإيقاف التنفيذ، أي تحويل العقوبة الأصلية من وقف التنفيذ إلى السجن الفعلي .
وإذا لم تحترم هذه الالتزامات من قبل مفرج عنه إفراجاشرطيا، فإن قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات هو الذي يبطل مباشرة الإفراج الشرطي، مما يكون لهأثر إرسال المحكوم عليه مباشرة إلى السجن لقضاء المدة المتبقية قبل الإفراج .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه لا تتم متابعة المفرج عنهم جميعامن قبل ( قاضي ت.ع ) .
كما أن السجن مع إيــقاف التنفيذ البسيط دون وضع تحت المراقبة(sans mise àl' épreuve)، أو الغرامة، أو سحب رخصة القيادة .... مثلا ليست عقوبات تستلزم تدخل قاضي تنفيذالعقوبات .
و أخيرا يقدم قاضي تنفيذالعقوبات تقريرا سنويا إلى وزير العدل بشأن ما اتخذه من تدابير .
ويحقق العمل المزدوج القاضي بتنفيذ العقوبة والمصلحة السجنية هدفين، هما :حض المحكوم عليه على احترام التزاماته، تسهيل إعادة الإدماج الاجتماعي والمهني معمساعدته في المساطر الإدارية والمهنية والتكوينية من خلال المعرفة المعمقة التيتتوفر عليها المصلحة السجنية بمعية شركائها الاعتياديين ( هيئات للتكوين، مصالحإدارية واجتماعية للمساعدة العائلية، جمعيات... ) .
المطلب الثاني : تنظيم عقوبات الحبس النافذ
يقوم قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات بتنظيم عقوبات السجن النافذة طبقا لشروطقانونية معينة بهدف السماح للمحكوم عليه بالحفاظ على عمل أو إيجاد عمل، أو تمكينهمن الحفاظ على علاقاته الأسرية أو الاهتمام بأطفاله القصر أو اتباع علاج طبي .
وتهدفالتدابير المتخذة لهذا الغرض تشجيع الميل الاجتماعي– المهني، وهو أنجح وسيلةللحيلولة دون العود إلى الجريمة ( récidivité ) وتأخذ هذه التدابير في اعتبارهاشخصية المحكوم عليه والمخاطر التي يمكن أن يشكلها على الآخرين، وثقل العقوبة،وخطورة الأفعال المرتكبة، والتعويض المادي عن نتائج أفعاله 
وتتمثل هذه التدابير في :أ - الإذن بالخروج 

ب- تعليق العقوبة


ج- تشطير العقوبة fractionnement د- نظام نصف مفتوح


ه- الورش أو الوضع بالخارج chantier un placement extérieur
و- الإفراج الشرطي .
أ- النظام النصف مفتوح : (semi-liberté) يسمح النظام النصف المفتوح للمحكومعليه بالخروج من السجن خلال النهار للتوجه إلى عمله أو تعليمه أو تكوينه المهني .
ب- الإفراجالشرطي : يسمح للمحكوم عليه بالخروج من السجن بوقت قصير قبل نهاية العقوبةشرط احترام بعض الالتزامات وتحت تهديد الإعادة إلى السجن في حالة عدم احترامها .
ج- الورش والوضع بالخارج : يسمحبوضع المعتقل خارج المؤسسة السجنية من أجل نشاط خاص نافع لإعادة إدماجه مع البقاءمن الناحية الفرضية معتقلا، أي تحت مراقبة ومسؤولية المؤسسة السجنية .
د- تعليقالعقوبة : يسمح بالتوقيف القصير لتنفيذ العقوبة مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهرلا تحتسب في مدة العقوبة .
ه- تشطيرالعقوبة : (fractionnement ) يسمح بتنفيذ العقوبة وتشطيرها إلى أجزاء زمنية لايمكن أن تقل مدتها عن يومين متتاليين .
أخيـرا يراقب قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات احترام المحكوم عليهمبحضر التواجــد de séjour) interdiction )في مكان أو جماعة محلية ما، ويمكن أن يخضـع المنعلبعض المرونـــةassouplissement) )، كما يدلي برأيه في نقل المعتقلين من سجن لآخر (الفصل 720 قانون جنائي ) .

الفرع الثاني: قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في قانون المسطرةالجنائية المغربيالجديد
المبحثالأول : أبعاد المؤسسة و صلاحياتها بين المسطرة الجنائية و القانون الجنائي وقانون تسيير السجون
نصت المادة596 على ما يلي : 
1-يعين قاضأو أكثر من قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية للقيام بمهام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .7
2-يعينهؤلاء القضاة بقرار لوزير العدل8لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد، و يعفون من مهامهم بنفس الكيفية 



3-إذا حدث مانع لقاضيتطبيق العقوبات حال دون قيامه بمهامه يعين رئيس المحكمة قاضيا للنيابة عنه مؤقتا 
4-يعهد إلىقاضي تطبيق العقوبات بزيارة المؤسسات السجنية التابعة لدائرة المحكمة الابتدائيةالتي ينتمي إليها مرة كل شهر على الأقل 
5-يتتبع مدى تطبيق القانونالمتعلق بتنظيم و تسيير المؤسسات السجنية في شأن قانونية الاعتقال وحقوق السجناء ومراقبة سلامة إجراءات التأديب 
6- يطلع علىسجلات الاعتقال ويعد تقريرا عن كل زيارة يضمنه ملاحظاته و يوجهه إلى وزير العدل معإحالة نسخة منه على النيابة العامة 
7-يمكنه مسك بطاقات خاصةبالسجناء الذين يتتبع وضعيتهم تتضمن بيانات حول هويتهم و رقم اعتقالهم والمقررات القضائية و التأديبية الصادرة فيشأنهم و ملاحظات القاضي 
8-يمكنهتقديم مقترحات حول العفو والإفراج المقيد بشروط الرجوع إلى السفر . يمارس مهامه حسب هذا القانون و كذا بموجب أينصوص أخرى " .
لماكانت أحكام الفصل 596 قد وضعت قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في مفترق طرق بين قانون جنائيلا يسعفه في الصلاحيات التي أوكلها إليه القانون المقارن، و بين قانون تسييرالمؤسسات السجنية الذي يلزمه أن يسترشد به، و لما كان الفصل 640 من قانون المسطرةالجنائية قد جعل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات سيد الموقف في مادة الإكراه البدني فإننا سوفنعالج هذا الفرع ضمن مبحثين اثنين : 
المبحثالأول : أبعادالمؤسسة و صلاحيتها بين قانون المسطرة الجنائية و القانون الجنائي و قانونتنظيم و تسيير المؤسسات السجنية 
المبحثالثاني : قاضي تطبيقالعقوبات و اختصاص الإكراه البدني .
المبحثالأول : أبعادالمؤسسة و صلاحيتها بين قانون المسطرة الجنائية و القانون الجنائي و قانونتنظيم و تسيير المؤسسات السجنية 
تقول الأستاذة آسياالوديع في معرض إخضاعها الفصل 596 لمجهر القضاء الممارس : " إذا كان من حق الأسرة القضائية التعاملمع هذه الوظيفة الدخيلة على ثقافتنا و فكرنا التشريعي بالحيطة والحذر، وهي نفسالمخاوف التي استقبلت بها عند غيرنا، فإن الملاحظ أن هذه الحيطة وذلك الحذر قدبلغا عند واضعي المشروع حدا يخشى معه إفراغ هذه المؤسسة من جوهرها ، ذلك أن المهامالمسندة لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا 

تخرجعن مهام ذات صبغة إدارية موجودة، و تقتصر في مجملها على زيارة السجون ووضع تقاريربتلك الزيارة وهي موكولة إلى جهات أخرى أو أضيف في صياغة نصوصها و تشكيلتها تسميةقاضي تطبيق العقوبات، بينما لم تسند له أية صلاحية بالتدخل في هذه العقوبة وأساليب تطبيقها أو تأثير فعلي في مصير المدان 9. 
يقولالأستاذ عبد الله الولادي رئيس المنظمة المغربية لحقوق الإنسان 9 : " إن قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة المستحدثمن طرف الفصل 596 معين من طرف وزير العدل وهو سلطة تنفيذية، لا يسمح معه بالجزمبحياد أعمال هذا القاضي، مما يتعارض مع نزاهة وحياد القضاء المتطلب في شروطالمحاكمة العادلة " .
ولايتوفر قاضي تنفيذ العقوبة على القوة العمومية وعليه أن يطلبها من النيابة العامةدوما للقيام بمهامه، مما يؤثر على فعاليته وربما استقلاله، الشيء الذي يمس حقالمتقاضي في محاكمة منصفة و عادلة" 
ويقول ذ.محمد ليديدي 10 : " لقد أتىالمشروع بنظام قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات وهو شيء محمود لكن كان من الممكن تحديد صلاحيتهلأن العبرة ليست بوجوده، ولكن بالصلاحيات المخولة ولاسيما في تخفيض العقوبة وفيالإفراج المقيد الآلي " .
فما هو مدىاستيعاب القانون الجنائي المغربي لمؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ؟ وماذا عنالإمكانيات التي يخولها قانون السجون ؟ 
إن تقييمات الفقهوالقضاء للمؤسسة وصلاحياتها المحدودة تفيد عدم قدرة القانون الجنائي المغربي علىاستيعاب العقوبات البديلة .
فقد نص هذا القانون فيفصله 24 على ما يلي : " تنفذ عقوبة السجن داخل سجن مركزي مع الانفراد بالليلكلما سمح المكان بذلك ومع الشغل الإجباري فيما عدا حالة ثبوت عجز بدني و لا يمكنمطلقا للمحكوم عليه بالسجن أن يشغل في الخارج قبل أن يقضي عشر سنوات من العقوبةإذا كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو قبل أن يقضي ربع العقوبة إذا كان محكوماعليه بالسجن المؤقت " .
و نص الفصل 28 على أنه : " تنفذ عقوبةالحبس في إحدى المؤسسات المعدة لهذا الغرض أو في جناح خاص من أحد السجون المركزيةمع الشغل الإجباري في الداخل أو الخارج فيما عدا حالة ثبوت عجز بدني" . 
أما الفصل 29 فجاء فيه ما يلي : " تنفذ عقوبة الاعتقالفي السجون المدنية أو في ملحقاتها مع الشغل الإجباري في الداخل أو الخارج فيما عداحالة ثبوت عجز بدني " .
و جاء الفصل 30 بالنص على ما يلي : " تبتدئ مدة العقوبة السالبة للحرية مناليوم الذي يصبح فيه المحكوم عليه معتقلا بمقتضى حكم حاز قوة الشيء المحكوم به" .
و في حالة تقدم اعتقالاحتياطي فإن مدته تخصم بتمامها من مدة العقوبة وتحسب من يوم أن وضع المحكوم عليهتحت الحراسة أو من يوم أن وضع رهن الاعتقال من أجل الجريمة التي أدت إلى الحكمعليه. 
فلما لم يستسغ المشرعالجنائي المغربي إمكانية تشغيل المحكوم عليه بالسجن المؤبد في الخارج قبل قضاء عشرسنوات من العقوبة ، ولا المحكوم عليه بالسجن المحدد إلا بعد قضاء ربع العقوبة وحيث تبنى إمكانية الشغل الإجباري في الخارج بالنسبة للمحكوم عليه بعقوبة حبسية (أي تقل مدة عقوبته عن خمس سنوات )، فإن هذه الأحكام الجنائية توضح أن فلسفةالقانون الجنائي المغربي ما زالت بعيدة كل البعد عما آلت إليه علوم الجريمة والعقاب من تقدم اتجاه أهداف الإدماج و فلسفة حقوق الإنسان، فإذا كان من الممكنتفهم خطورة الجريمة التي استلزمت الحكم بالسجن المؤبد و بالتالي خطورة المجرم والرغبة في إبعاده عن المجتمع فإن الحكم القاضي بالعمل الجبري لا ينسجم والمواثيقالدولية لحقوق الإنسان التي حرمت العمل الجبري الماس بالكرامة الإنسانية حتىبالنسبة لمعاملة السجناء .
و هكذا يكون على مشرعالقانون الجنائي المغربي الجديد أن يراعي مبادئ حقوق الإنسان وأهداف الإدماج وإنسانية العقوبة بوضع الوسائل اللازمة بيد قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ليتمكن من الوصولإلى هذه الأهداف، وهي :
- العمل المناسب و الأجر المناسب 
- العمل للمصلحة العامة 
- مراعاة التكوين العلمي و المهني للمحكوم عليه 
- الإذن بالخروج للعمل بالخارج إلى غير ذلك منأشكال العقوبات البديلة التي عرفها القانون المقارن .
يقول ذ محمد ليديدي فيهذا الصدد : " لابد أن يكون للعقوبة السالبة للحرية هدف وغاية وهي الإصلاح والتأهيل و تسهيل عملية الإدماج ، وإذا كان المشروع لم ينص على ذلك صراحة،فبالإمكان تدارك ذلك عند تعديل القانون الجنائي الذي يتناول العقوبة والإحالةالواردة في مشروع المسطرة على قانون السجون هو بمثابة تبني للمبدأ . والعقوبة إذالم تخضع لتعديل فستكون في خلاف مع مفهوم العقوبة الإنساني و الإصلاحي ..." 11.
المطلبالثاني : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في مواجهة قانونتنظيم و تسيير المؤسسات السجنية :
أوكل الفصل 596 إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات :
- زيارة المؤسسات السجنية التابعة لنفوذ المحكمةالتي يعين بدائرتها مرة في الشهر
- تتبع مدى تطبيق القانون المنظم للسجون في شأنقانونية الاعتقال و حقوق السجناء و مراقبة سلامة إجراءات التأديب
- الاطلاع على سجلات الاعتقال و إعداد تقرير عن كلزيارة 

بالنسبة لمسألةالزيارة، فان زيارة المؤسسات السجنية موكولة إلى وكيل الملك وقاضي التحقيق طبقاللفصل 660 من ق.م.ج و ذلك مرة كل ثلاثة أشهر، ولا تختلف زيارة قاضي تطبيق العقوباتإلا بالوثيرة الشهرية .
و أما عن تتبع مدىتطبيق القانون المنظم للسجون في شأن قانونية الاعتقال وحقوق السجناء ومراقبة سلامةإجراءات التأديب، فإنهذه المهام تعد خطيرة للغاية، وهي مهام ستمارس في مواجهة مدير السجن و العاملينبه، ولذلك يلزم أن لا تحتد المواجهة في التنافس على المهام في غياب أية اختصاصاتيمارسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات داخل السجن كمرحلة أولى للاستئناس بوجوده داخل السجنكسلطة مساعدة فاعلة وفعالة وذلك بأن تسندله المهام الموكولة لرئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المتمثلة مثلا في التوقيع على سجلالاعتقال وترقيم صفحاته ( الفصل 13 من القانون رقم 23/98 12، و يكون هذا السجل وسيلة قاضي تطبيقالعقوبات في مراقبة قانونية الاعتقال لما يوضحه من تواريخ دخول وخروج المعتقلين ،والعمل على جعل إذن الإفراج المؤقت ورخصة الخروج الاستثنائية ( الفصل 19) مناختصاص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات 13 إلزاممدير المؤسسة بإشعار قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عن الوضعية الجنائية لكل معتقل تبدو أنهاغير قانونية (الفصل 21 ) .
إسناد مهمة تسليم بطاقة خروج المعتقل عندالإفراج عنه إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ( المادة 27 )، تتبع وتقييم مستلزمات عملالسجناء ( الفصول من 35 إلى 45 )، أما ما يتعلق بالانضباط و الأمن داخل المؤسساتالسجنية فيتعين أن يبلغ قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بكل ما اتخذه مدير السجن في هذا الشأنحتى يتبين قانونيته من عدمها و يعمد إلى إصلاح ما لم يستقم منها بمعية السلطةالقضائية التي عملت على تعيينه لهذا الغرض، ويلزم العمل على تمكين قاضي تطبيقالعقوبات من تلقي شكايات المعتقلين ( المادة 98 ) ومحاولة معالجتها بالكيفيةالمناسبة .
المبحث الثاني : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و اختصاص الإكراه البدني :
" يشكل التنفيذ الجبري للأحكام و باقيالسندات التنفيذية " نهاية النزاع القضائي باستحصال الدائن لحقه ووضع حدلتعنت وعناد مدينه، و بوفاء المدين بالتزاماته قهرا عنه بأمواله المنقولةوالعقارية وبحقوقه أحيانا .
فالأصلأن يقوم كل مدين بتنفيذ التزاماته اختيارا أو طوعا امتثالا لعنصر المديونية لكنإذا ما تلكأ في ذلك جاز للدائن اللجوء إلى القضاء لإجباره على الوفاء استنادالعنصر المسؤولية ليحصل على سند تنفيذي يعلنه للمدين و يكلفه بإبراء ذمته، وإلاأرغم على ذلك بالطرق القانونية " إذلا ينفع تكلم بحق لا نفاذ له " أي التنفيذ الجبري ".
والتنفيذ الجبري نوعان : تنفيذ جبري عيني يحصل فيه الدائن على ذات ماالتزم به المدين كنقل ملكية عقار أو منقول، وتنفيذ جبري بالتعويض يحصل بموجبهالدائن على مقابل مالي يحدد من طرف المحكمة إذا تعذر الوفاء العيني، والغالب أنيكون التنفيذ بالتعويض في الحالات التي يكون فيها تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي يتطلبتدخلا شخصيا من المدين فيمتنع هذا الأخير عن ذلك كما هو الشأن في الالتزام بإجراء عملية جراحية حيث لا يمكناستعمال القوة الجبرية للحصول على التنفيذ لأن ذلك إما أن يكون مستحيلا أو ماسابالحرية الشخصية و الذي لم يعد مقبولا في عصرنا، وللضغط على المدينين في مثل هذهالالتزامات تقر بعض التشريعات الإكراه البدني و الإكراه المالي 14 .
فما هوإذن التنظيم القانوني للإكراه البدني في التشريع المغربي ؟ ثم أية إشكالية يواجههاقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في اختصاص الإكراه البدني ؟ 
المطلب الأول :التنظيمالقانوني للإكراه البدني في التشريع المغربي ؟
لم يعرف المشرع المغربي الإكراه البدني وقد تصدىبعض الفقه لعملية التعريف هذه فعرفه ذ حسن الرملي كالتالي 14: " هو نظام يقصد به حسب المحكومعليه مدة معينة يحددها الحكم الصادر به طبق لمقتضيات القانون المنظم لهذا الإجراءالقهري لإجباره على أداء ما التزم أو الزم به قضاء " .
و الإكراه البدني بشكل عام هو حبس المدين حتىيضطر إلى الوفاء بدينه، و يعتبر من بقايا العهود القديمة حيث كان المدين يلتزم فيشخصه لا في ماله، ويحق لدائنه أن يحبسه إذا لم يف بالتزامه .
و يفضل بعض الفقه الآخر اعتباره إجراء تهديديايستهدف الضغط على المدين القادر على الوفاء عن طريق حبسه لإجباره على تنفيذالتزامه 15، وهو تعريف جديد يقتربمن التصور الذي ورد في المادة 77 من مدونة تحصيل الديون العمومية 16 و المتعلقة بتنظيم مسطرة الإكراه البدني.
إلا أنه و بعد أن تبنت التشريعات الوضعيةالحديثة مبدأ تطبيق الإكراه البدني تراجعت جلها عنه رغم فعاليته لما له من مساسبحرية الشخص المدين، معتبرة أن ذلك يخالف المبادئ المدنية الحديثة التي تقضي بانالمدين يلتزم في ماله لا في شخصه، وأن جزاء الإخلال بالالتزام هو تعويض لا عقوبة .
و هكذا ألغى التشريع الفرنسي الإكراه البدني فيالميدان التعاقدي فيما يخص الديون التجارية والمدنية بموجب القانون الصادر بتاريخ 22/7/1867، إلا أنه أبقى على هذاالنظام كإجراء قهري بالنسبة للغرامات المالية والمصاريف القضائية وكذا التعويضاتالمدنية لفائدة الدولة والمطالب بالحق المدني مادام مصدرها الفعل الجرمي .
و يعود تنظيم المشرع المغربي لنظام الإكراهالبدني لظهير 21/8/1935 المتعلق بسن نظام المتابعات في ميدان الضرائب المباشرة والأداءات المماثلة وغيرها التي يحصلها أعوان الخزينة، و كذا قانون المسطرة الجنائية الذي ينص في الفصل 675على أنه " يمكن أن تنفذ عن طريق الإكراه البدني بقطع النظر عن المتابعات التييقع إجراؤها على الأموال حسب الفصل 673 الأحكام الصادرة بالغرامة، ورد ما يلزم ردهوالتعويضات وا لمصاريف .
و ... الإكراه البدني عن طريق الزج بالغريم فيالسجن ولا يمكن أن يسقط الإكراه البدني بحال من الأحوال الالتزام الذي يمكن أنتجري في شأنه بعد ذلك متابعات بطرق التنفيذ العادية 17.
إلاأن أهم ظهير في هذا الباب هو ا لظهير رقم 305-60-1 الصادر بتاريخ 20/2/1961 بشأناستعمال الإكراه البدني في القضايا المدنية؛ لكن هل ما زالت مسطرة الإكراه البدنيلازمة التطبيق في كافة الحالات ؟
أم أن المشرع المغربي قد نحى منحى التشريعات الحديثة في الحد من هذاالتدبير السالب للحرية ؟ فما هي المستجدات في هذا الباب ؟ 
يجدر في البداية أن نشير إلى موقف الشريعةالإسلامية في هذا الباب : 
أ – الإكراه البدني في الفقه الإسلامي : 
لقد أقر فقهاء الإسلام مبدأ حبس المدين الذييمتنع عن الوفاء بديونه رغم قدرته ويسره، حيث اعتبروا الحبس في حالة المماطلةالمتعمدة جزاء لظلم المدين دائنه لقوله ص " مطل الغني ظلم، فلا يجوز حبسالمدين المعسر الذي لا مال له لأداء الدين و إنما ينظر إلى حين يسره " لقوله تعالى " وان كان ذو عسرة فنظرةإلى ميسرة، وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون "، وعليه فالمبدأفي الفقه الإسلامي بقول " يسرالمدين شرط حب

المصدر: قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات في ضوء قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجديد

http://kasba.ibda3.org/t1223-topic#ixzz41NdR9zyi

----------

